

We recently awarded our biggest bug bounty - bhaumik
https://www.facebook.com/BugBounty/posts/778897822124446/#

======
tokenadult
The duplicate submission detector was messed up by the noncanonical URL on the
submission

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7105815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7105815)

that reached the main page of HN yesterday. I shared this on my Facebook wall
after seeing yesterday's HN discussion.

